# Almost new 2006 926 LE or brand new Compact/Classic 24?



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi,

Been looking for a new snowblower for a bit. Finally had to retire my old Lawn Boy ST824 with a Tecumseh HM80 engine after over 25 years!

Decided on an Ariens but unsure of model. We're located in MN so we typically get alot of snow but not the last few years.

Was looking at Craigslist and came across a sweet 926 LE that looks brand new.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/ariens-926-le-snowblower/6659973512.html

Guy won't budge on the price. Am I crazy for considering buying this 12 year old unit over a brand new Compact or Classic 24?

Thanks!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

that ariens is way overpriced. it's worth 550 max in the winter, j wouldn't pay more then 400 considering its summer. if I were you I would be looking for an older st824. you should be able to pick up a nice one for around 200 this time of year. for example here are a couple models I found in your area that are excellent deals. if I were you I would wait a month or so there are always deals to be had. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/d/ariens-st824-snow-blower/6671946137.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/ariens-deluxe-28-shocc-two/6642616278.html


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

he just retired an old st824, why would he want another one?

if its as nice looking in person as it is in the pics get the LE and take the wife or S.O. out for a nice evening with the savings 

the price is a little high but its not highway robbery. 


.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Drive a little ways out.....?...https://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snow-blower/6668295256.html


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I wouldn't buy the 926 just because the guy posted the ad in ALL CAPS!!!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

he just retired an old lawnboy not an ariens


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

mnpikey said:


> Guy won't budge on the price. Am I crazy for considering buying this 12 year old unit over a brand new Compact or Classic 24?



:welcome: to SBF mnpikey

Crazy is literally a state of mind. What one person is willing to pay someone else would think way too much and others a steal. Looking around on Criagslist in this area it looks like that one is a little high compared to others but it also looks to be in really nice shape with almost all it's paint still in great shape. There is a value to that. OR you could get the $150 dollar one and do some sanding, priming and painting but you have to put a lot of time into it taking it apart and reassembling it along with the prep and paint if you want to end up with something nice looking. If you don't care if it looks like a beater the $150 might be the way to go.
If you don't have tools, skills or room new is nice as it has a warranty and you can just take it back to the dealer. There are pros and cons to going either way just depends on your needs and abilities.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Or this for a hundo more..https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/ariens-28-deluxe/6674690514.html.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> Or this for a hundo more..https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/ariens-28-deluxe/6674690514.html.


why wouldnt he go for the sho for 100 less


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

arienskids said:


> why wouldnt he go for the sho for 100 less


That ad was a month old, just not sure if still available. Your choice is better if still can get.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The 2 newer 28s are less powerfull then then the 926 le that has 318cc ohv tec same cc as when its rated 11,5 hp its a solid 10hp motor

254cc is not sho
both28s have the 21 high bucket
the 926 has the 23.5 tall bucket
all 3 are over priced
the newest 28 has cast iron gear box and auto turn much better then the other 28
the non auto turn alum gearbox under powered 28 is not as good as the 926 for sure


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The 926LE with the double auger/impeller pulley setup is a real heavy duty machine. If it doesn't currently have the upgrade, it can be very easily done for about $50. I highly recommend that machine. It throws snow a "mile" even without the impeller seal mod.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sure it's an excellent machine. My thoughts on pricing are based on the fact that is still available. I know it's the wrong time of season, but the official end of summer starts this week. (state fair) Nearly 3 weeks is a long time on Craigslist.


----------



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone!

I offered the guy $600 last weekend and he said no. Maybe I'll try again in a couple weeks if it's still available or wait for another to show up on Craigslist. Classic 24 would be my other choice but nothing bigger. I have some time.....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Duluth is nice this time of year. Is a deluxe 24 any good?....https://duluth.craigslist.org/tls/d/new-24-ariens-deluxe/6675105929.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> Duluth is nice this time of year. Is a deluxe 24 any good?....https://duluth.craigslist.org/tls/d/new-24-ariens-deluxe/6675105929.html


no not even for 400


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

walk away, you got tunnel vision. theres always something better down the road, its not like theyre rare or something.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

mnpikey said:


> Thanks for the info everyone!
> 
> I offered the guy $600 last weekend and he said no. Maybe I'll try again in a couple weeks if it's still available or wait for another to show up on Craigslist. Classic 24 would be my other choice but nothing bigger. I have some time.....



If you don't want to go larger than 24" (I'm assuming for maneuverability/storage space reasons), then what features are you looking for? 



Mine is a 10hp 24" Ariens Pro, from around 2000. It has a differential, which makes turning it really easy. But it's still 2-wheel-drive, unlike machines with the simpler system where you pull a pin to make them run as 1-wheel-drive, but easier to turn. Those give up half their traction, in exchange for maneuverability. 



Ariens now has their Auto-Turn system, which in theory, at least, is better still. It locks the wheels together when going straight, then unlocks them when you try to turn, letting you pivot. My differential does, unfortunately, mean that if one wheel gets onto ice, and starts to spin, then I stop moving, since power isn't transferred to the other wheel. I *can* lock the differential together for really tough conditions, but I usually leave it unlocked and active, since it makes the machine much easier to handle. 



Some levels of machines will include more chute-control features, or more easy-turning features. Or more powerful engines. Are there specific things that you're looking for?


----------



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

Guy said he sold for full asking price so I'll keep looking! The Platinum 24" SHO looks like a nice machine.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> Duluth is nice this time of year. Is a deluxe 24 any good?....https://duluth.craigslist.org/tls/d/new-24-ariens-deluxe/6675105929.html


Yes it is good, there are some who think you need 30hp for a 24” but the 254cc on a 24” is sufficient but wouldn’t pay $700 for a used one however.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Yes it is good, there are some who think you need 30hp for a 24” but the 254cc on a 24” is sufficient but wouldn’t pay $700 for a used one however.


 7.5 hp is not enough for heavy wet snow on the coast of mass if you need to throw it 30 feet and dont want to be out there all day or night. taking 1/2 passes and doing the start stop bs

I dont get why people why are buying a machine that most likely they will have 20 years cant figure out that you buy more power then you need the 1st time and be done with it
30 hp ? 11 to 12 is fine 7.5 is foolish to spend money on when for 100 more you can get 11 hp


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's why they make so many different machines. The OP is here in the middle of Minnesota and we get mostly lighter weight snows where you don't need a lot of hp to get it tossed 40ft if you have a good machine. I'm all for the Tim Taylor school of bigger is better but there are times the person making the choice doesn't want to spend that extra $100 on a snowblower. Maybe a fishing rod, tickets to a game or something nice for the wife like flowers or dinner are more their liking. I've been using a 24" Troy with the stock China motor and it's done a perfectly good job of chewing up snow at a decent speed up to the EOD. Then it does get a challenge and I'm usually in first gear. I have a 1332 Toro that's ready to replace it this winter. I'd love to have Geno's Ariens with the 20+hp honda, that's overkill the way I like it.

The OP however already has a machine brand and size in mind and a price he's willing to pay and as he said, some time to look around to find what he wants at a price he thinks is fair. Hopefully he comes back and posts what he ends up with.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

mnpikey said:


> Guy said he sold for full asking price so I'll keep looking! The Platinum 24" SHO looks like a nice machine.


He's lying, either took less money because he was tired of sitting on it or he will repost it in a couple weeks.:wink2:


----------



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

That may be the case, I'll continue to watch Craigslist and let everyone know where I land! This forum has been a great resource for sure!


----------



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

Update!

Stopped by my local John Deere dealer to pick up some lawn tractor parts. They are also an Ariens dealer and I happened to notice a clean looking orange machine in their used corral. Walked closer and it was a VERY lightly used 2013 Platinum 24 921028 with the 291cc engine.

Turns out it belonged to the salesperson's sister who'd recently gotten divorced. Was only used a few times he said before she moved into a smaller place.

Was able to pick it up for $950.

https://imgur.com/gallery/IBhhpMQ


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I paid 900 and maragrita machine i got for free for a 2015 2016 921037 27 inch with the 414cc north east package thought i paid a 100 to much
291 cc will work with and impeller kit


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're happy, we're happy. Nice machine.


.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats, pikey! It looks like it's in great shape. Enjoy!


----------



## mnpikey (Aug 18, 2018)

Tell me more about this impeller kit?


----------

